# Move to Spain from UK 2022



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi all
Me and my girlfriend had always dreamed to move to Spain when we retire. But due to circumstances changing ie one of her children moving out we’ve decided to go for it next year 2022. We are thinkimg of Lanzarote or Gran Canaria. We don’t need to work and have savings so hopefully this side isn’t a problem. Tho we do have a nearly 12 year old child who’s going to need schooling. The other thing is we plan on renting long term which I think is best for us as we want to rent our properties in the UK. This stops any problems with buying In Spain. 
So as far as healthcare is there anywhere that’s best for this.
I know it’s not going to be easy and will take some time to arrange more so with COVID happening but any advice would be gratefully received.
Thank you


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Your 12 year old will need to attend private English or bilingual schooling if you wish them to successfully obtain their secondary education as I assume ( might be wrong) they dont speak Spanish at the required level for school. This is on the basis of them being possibly nearly 13 and only 3 years from completing the end of secondary school education. They would need to be near native level to acquire the points I'm afraid.
Healthcare would require a private policy for all family ( although I think children are covered under EU law) for a minimum of a year then a slightly reduced regional policy can be applied for. There is a debate here as to whether that is for life or if it converts to free-healthcare after 5 years. You need to apply for Visa in UK before doing anything and be aware that does not permit you to work. Good luck


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Man le-mans said:


> Hi all
> Me and my girlfriend had always dreamed to move to Spain when we retire. But due to circumstances changing ie one of her children moving out we’ve decided to go for it next year 2022. We are thinkimg of Lanzarote or Gran Canaria. We don’t need to work and have savings so hopefully this side isn’t a problem. Tho we do have a nearly 12 year old child who’s going to need schooling. The other thing is we plan on renting long term which I think is best for us as we want to rent our properties in the UK. This stops any problems with buying In Spain.
> So as far as healthcare is there anywhere that’s best for this.
> I know it’s not going to be easy and will take some time to arrange more so with COVID happening but any advice would be gratefully received.
> Thank you


As Kaipa has mentioned, you will need to apply for a visa from the Spanish consulate while you are still living in the UK. You will need to meet the income and healthcare requirements. You will need to have full healthcare (Paid for a full year).
When you have been a legal resident for a full year you can apply for the Convenio Especial healthcare cover which will give you full access to the Spanish Healthcare services. At retirement age and drawing UK pension you can apply for the S1 healthcare cover which is paid by the UK government. 
Here is a link to the different types of visa:






Spain Visa Types - How to Apply for a Spanish Visa?







visaguide.world






Steve


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you for your replies it all helps


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

You will need to show proof of earnings over €32,000. 

If not working, you'll need a property worth half a mill and top notch private health insurance.

You aren't entitled to any benefits in Spain and they want to make you sure you won't be a burden.


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi Yorick 
Thanks for the info. I knew we had to have an income over £32k in Euros which I think is about £27k in pounds which we do and a fair bit more, but never knew about we needed properties over 500k. Luckily for us we have a fair bit more than that too obviously not allowing for any mortgages. Also we have savings. 
One thing I knew about but have no idea on how much this will be is the health care insurance


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

Man le-mans said:


> Hi Yorick
> Thanks for the info. I knew we had to have an income over £32k in Euros which I think is about £27k in pounds which we do and a fair bit more, but never knew about we needed properties over 500k. Luckily for us we have a fair bit more than that too obviously not allowing for any mortgages. Also we have savings.
> One thing I knew about but have no idea on how much this will be is the health care insurance


Sorry. It's either or. It's the Golden ticket for old folk with lots of dosh.

We have ASSSA insurance which is about £1200 a year. They only accept the top ones, no cheapo bargain jobbies.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

PS, I've lived here in Lanzarote 6 years, so can answer any specific questions.


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Yorick said:


> PS, I've lived here in Lanzarote 6 years, so can answer any specific questions.


Thank you Yorick
We have a holiday booked for Xmas and new year to Lanzarote at Costa Teguise and are hoping to hire a car to have a good look about. We did go there 2 years ago and loved it. We also plan to go to Fuerteventura in April for a week then cross over to Gran Canaria for a week but try and stay in an apartment instead. It’s just finding where we like the best before we start to apply for the Visa and start the ball rounding this end. 
That insurance your have does that cover everything or just the basics. I’m 55 next both and my partner is few years younger and both have no health problem.
I very much appreciate your advice more so because you living there.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

Man le-mans said:


> Thank you Yorick
> We have a holiday booked for Xmas and new year to Lanzarote at Costa Teguise and are hoping to hire a car to have a good look about. We did go there 2 years ago and loved it. We also plan to go to Fuerteventura in April for a week then cross over to Gran Canaria for a week but try and stay in an apartment instead. It’s just finding where we like the best before we start to apply for the Visa and start the ball rounding this end.
> That insurance your have does that cover everything or just the basics. I’m 55 next both and my partner is few years younger and both have no health problem.
> I very much appreciate your advice more so because you living there.


We're in Costa so might bump into you.

The ASSSA policy covers everything and you get free annual health checks. AXA do a cheaper policy, but all the exceptions and small print scared me off


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

That would be nice

So ASSSA is the one to go for. It think it’s best to make sure on things like that as when it’s needed it’s really needed.
Did you rent or buy, we plan on renting because if we decide to move to different locations in canaries later on is easy to do.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

Man le-mans said:


> That would be nice
> 
> So ASSSA is the one to go for. It think it’s best to make sure on things like that as when it’s needed it’s really needed.
> Did you rent or buy, we plan on renting because if we decide to move to different locations in canaries later on is easy to do.


We rented for a year to make sure we liked it enough. Then we bought a large villa about a mile inland from town with a beautiful apartment attached. That's our income.


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks Yorick
That sounds excellent and a great idea for a income
Sorry to be a pain and keep asking questions. Did you look at the other canary islands or was you just convinced Lanzarote was for you. 
We will be looking for a big 2 bedroom or preferably a 3 bedroom apartment or house, walking distance from town and schools. Not sure how much the rent will be guessing £600 ish per month. 
We plan to be there mid- late 2022 and it’s all exciting times and so looking forward to the move. 
We have emailed the local British school in Lanzorate but not had any replies yet but going by the others is around £4500 each year.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

Man le-mans said:


> Thanks Yorick
> That sounds excellent and a great idea for a income
> Sorry to be a pain and keep asking questions. Did you look at the other canary islands or was you just convinced Lanzarote was for you.
> We will be looking for a big 2 bedroom or preferably a 3 bedroom apartment or house, walking distance from town and schools. Not sure how much the rent will be guessing £600 ish per month.
> ...


My dad had been here 30 years and we'd been on many holidays here. It just seemed natural.
There is an English school here in CT. A pal works there. But we have some guests in the apartment who have put their kids in the one in Tias

You won't get anything for €600. A 1 bed appt in CT will be 800€. A 2 bed will be 950 - 1000€.

Ours is a bit upmarket and we got dozens of requests when we put it up long term at 1350€


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

So realistically we’re looking at around £1350 euros which is fine. I keep getting my Euro - pounds mixed up. It’s so much better to speak to someone in the know living there. Just looked up Tias and it’s saying alot of people there are English so guessing more English kids there.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

This is what you'll get for 1350


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Wow that’s lovely. I never expected a pool and that would suit my partner as she swims 4 times a week at Bannatynes heath club


----------



## ddgo (Dec 27, 2021)

Yorick said:


> This is what you'll get for 1350
> 
> 
> View attachment 100822
> ...


Looks great


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Well we have tried to book a hire car and also try to book excursions but had no luck. Maybe that’s a good thing because after asking around we found Playa Honda which seems exactly what we are looking for as not so many tourist. 
If anyone has any thoughts or other ideas it’s much appreciated.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

Man le-mans said:


> Well we have tried to book a hire car and also try to book excursions but had no luck. Maybe that’s a good thing because after asking around we found Playa Honda which seems exactly what we are looking for as not so many tourist.
> If anyone has any thoughts or other ideas it’s much appreciated.


Playa Honda is a terrible place IMHO.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

ddgo said:


> Looks great


Welcome to come and stay


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Yorick said:


> Playa Honda is a terrible place IMHO.


Can I ask why you think that. We was only there for a few hours and seemed to have everything. But we don’t know the area


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

Man le-mans said:


> Can I ask why you think that. We was only there for a few hours and seemed to have everything. But we don’t know the area


Because it's built up and cramped. No room and right next to the airport. Nice seafront, but no nice houses or areas.


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Apart from rent and electric, water bills Wi-Fi. Is there else to pay in the Lanzorate. I’m guessing there must be something like council tax


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

All your taxes are lumped together under your NIE number.

We have a 5 bed villa, car and 4 motorbikes. Grand total is about €800 a year.


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

That’s so cheap. So you don’t pay for individual items separately like in the UK. it’s all added together and paid in one lump sum. 
thank you that’s helpful to know


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Where we live the taxes are not lumped together. They're itemized and collected separately.


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

kalohi said:


> Where we live the taxes are not lumped together. They're itemized and collected separately.


Are you in main land Spain or in the Canary Islands


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

kalohi said:


> Where we live the taxes are not lumped together. They're itemized and collected separately.


Yup, we can pay them individually or go to the Ayuntamiento and pay in 1 lump sum.


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

What are people doing about the driving licences because Spain saying the UK license isn’t valid so you have to retake your test.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Man le-mans said:


> What are people doing about the driving licences because Spain saying the UK license isn’t valid so you have to retake your test.


As things stand atm, unless someone registered their driving licence for exchange before the end of December 2020, a driving test must be taken.

Anyone arriving with a visa after 1st Jan 2021 has to take a test within 6 months of registering for the TIE, or stop driving.

Apparently talks between the two governments are ongoing regarding the potential to swap.


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes seems odd because Spainish people can drive in the UK they just have to change the license. This could stop people retiring to spain if they make it difficult they just ho to Turkey or somewhere instead


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Man le-mans said:


> Yes seems odd because Spainish people can drive in the UK they just have to change the license. This could stop people retiring to spain if they make it difficult they just ho to Turkey or somewhere instead


It hasn't stopped lots of other 3rd country citizens moving to Spain, the vast majority of whom can't swap their licences. 

Those I know studied Spanish before coming as part of their plans to move, then took some focussed Spanish classes & driving lessons in Spanish before taking the test.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Makes sense that if you drive in a country you know the language. How do you understand motorway announcements? How do you report accidents? Make emergency calls?


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Hiya hope everyone is keeping well.
I have contacted the Spanish consulate in London here in the UK in regarding to the medical certificate needed as I’m struggling to find anywhere that does them. as of today I’ve had nothing back from them. That was 3 weeks ago. Is this something we can get in Spain if we was to have a few days away there. The problem is we can’t apply for the visa till we have sorted this and we would like to apply asap. 


My next question is we have 3 small dogs which we would like to bring over to Spain. Our preferred way over is to drive so we can keep a eye on them and stop when needed. I know this will take 4 ish days but this also means we can bring the car too. The ferry seems to only allow 1 dog so does anyone know another option.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Man le-mans said:


> My next question is we have 3 small dogs which we would like to bring over to Spain. Our preferred way over is to drive so we can keep a eye on them and stop when needed. I know this will take 4 ish days but this also means we can bring the car too. The ferry seems to only allow 1 dog so does anyone know another option.


Eurotunnel allows up to five animals in a vehicle, it seems. 








Carriage of Animals – Eurotunnel Le Shuttle


Carriage of Animals




www.eurotunnel.com


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you Alcalaine
Does anyone know if we need to apply for a NIE before we apply for a visa. As been told the visa is the first step but looking on the Spainish consulate saying that’s what we need first.it’s then saying we can’t apply through this consulate??

Please do not apply through this Consulate if your reason is one of the following:

You intend to live in Spain
Seasonal work
The N.I.E. and certificates of non residence (certificados de No Residencia) are only issued by the Police in Spain. 

You can only apply for a non resident N.I.E. through this Consulate. The N.I.E. is only a fiscal number to pay taxes for economic purposes. 

It takes at least 3 weeks to get your N.I.E. or certificate when applying through this Consulate General. For an appointment, please send an email to [email protected]. 

Requirements

To apply for an N.I.E. or a certificate of non-residence through this Consulate General, you will need to present (appointment needed) the following documents.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Man le-mans said:


> Thank you Alcalaine
> Does anyone know if we need to apply for a NIE before we apply for a visa. As been told the visa is the first step but looking on the Spainish consulate saying that’s what we need first.it’s then saying we can’t apply through this consulate??
> 
> N.I.E. (Foreigners' Identity Number) and certificates of non residence
> ...


You would be issued a NIE at the same time as the visa.


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you xabiaxica
Oh I see so you automatically get the NIE if your visa is accepted


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi we have now contacted the london consulate to book an appointment. But does anyone know if our 12 year old child has to go


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Man le-mans said:


> Hi we have now contacted the london consulate to book an appointment. But does anyone know if our 12 year old child has to go


Everyone for whom a visa is being applied must attend.


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi all 
Does anyone have any idea about the cost of import tax. We was thinking of bringing a old car over to Spain. We have sold our newer cars and bought a old Volvo £800 ish for this reason as I never wanted a new car in Spain. but people have said don’t bother because the import tax isn’t worth it I also wanted to bring my motorbike to Spain


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Man le-mans said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone have any idea about the cost of import tax. We was thinking of bringing a old car over to Spain. We have sold our newer cars and bought a old Volvo £800 ish for this reason as I never wanted a new car in Spain. but people have said don’t bother because the import tax isn’t worth it I also wanted to bring my motorbike to Spain


See here.









Registering a UK Car in Spain After Brexit - Lifestyle Services Spain


What is the process and cost to register a UK car in Spain after Brexit? Here's what's now required and the costs to get Spanish number plates for UK cars.




lifestylegroup.es





They suggest around €1000 but I'm guessing an £800 volvo wont be that new, so new headlights will be needed, if it only has one reverse and one rear fog you will need to change the rear light clusters. Also the steering wheel is on the wrong side so its basically worthless as if you want to sell it later.

Don't bother, Spain is not a 3rd world country, we have good used cars here, Ok they are dearer than you will get in the Uk for the same thing. 
BUT there will be little to no tin worm (rust).
Second hand cars hold heir value as well, I paid €3,000 for a 2007 Citreon C4 here in 2020 with 55,000 miles on the clock and the same car in the Uk would have been about £1,200 but if I sell it tomorrow I could easily get €2,500 private and around €2,000 trade in.. You would only get scrap value for it in the UK.

Also insurance on a RHD car may work out dearer (you will prob only get 3rd party as well).

If you are coming here on a visa, you will only have 30 days to get your residency application in and once agreed you cannot drive a foreign plated car belonging to you here as a resident. 
Do you also have Uk driving licences? If so be aware that there is still no agreement on the exchange (its been dragging on for ages).

Bottom line don't bother to bring over a car (unless its special or very very expensive and you don't care about costs.)
But thats just my 2c.


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you Barriej. 
So looks like it’s not worth bringing both the car and motobike. Yes I’ve been watching the government website about the uk license which has now been extended to April so fingers crossed they can reach an agreement on that one.
We did go to the Spainish consulate to apply for the visa but we need a letter from my partners ex because we are bringing her daughter. Even tho she not seen him since she was 3 years old and now 12 and don’t pay maintenance and have no contact with him. Tho I do understand because the consulate doesn’t know that. So trying to sort that out at the moment


----------

